

PixelCity procedurally generated city screensaver ported to OSX - m_eiman
http://emage-software.com/

======
sho
Well, that looks beautiful, but unfortunately it doesn't work for me on this
MBP : /

Weird, because my usual SS, Electropaint, is also OpenGL and works fine. Oh
well.

UPDATE: oh, it does work, but it crashed System Prefs (was using over 1G when
i killed it). After that it runs fine, but I think it will look best on a Mac
Pro : D

~~~
m_eiman
It's not terribly well tested yet, so any feedback would be useful.

What video card do you have, and do you get any useful debuggning info when it
doesn't work? (in other words, does it crash or is it just blank)

[edit: a memory leak sounds nasty. I'll investigate.]

~~~
sho
I can reproduce the problem - simply open Sys Prefs and view the screen saver
page. The small-window demo will start running, SP is using about 110M RAM. If
I hit test and cancel it, though, memory use jumps ~200M, and then again, and
then again - I don't think it's being killed correctly. It's not running (ie,
CPU is not going nuts), but the memory isn't being released.

It actually seems to work fine, just I have a lot of things open and the
system was probably just starved for RAM. Outside of Sys Prefs it works
perfectly and performance is pretty good if I turn off bloom filter!

Currently on an older MBP, Radeon X1600, intel of course, 10.5.6.

Thanks for the great job, looks fantastic!

PS I'm happy to help debug if you can't reproduce, just let me know if you
want to be sent some logs or whatever.

